# wild camping in portugal



## 97351 (Jan 19, 2006)

hi everyone..again,does any one know of any good links or publications regarding wild camping in southern spain and portugal. we`re of in july and august from bilbao straight down to puerto banus then work our way back up via portugal,we`re planning on stopping some nights on regular sites but really fancy just parking near a quiet beach and opening the pernod! any idea`s anyone?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

officially wild camping is strictly prohibited in both Spain and Portugal. But I know from hearsay that during the low season and in the back-country it is widely tolerated. 

However in July and August you will most probably not succeed in finding a quiet beach anyway, more often than not the official camp sites - at least if close to the beach - will be fully booked.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*American rv's*

Sorry you will not have a chance of camping savauge (wild camping) in Spain or Portugal in the summer high months on the costa's. The nearest campsite to puerto banus is one called Cabo Pino, I have no info on it as never stayed there but I am sure someone will come up with some info for you.


----------

